# Untreated Mastitis in Sheep



## HendricksonHomestead (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi! So I have had this sheep for about 3 weeks, along with 5 others. I work at the farm all of my sheep previously lived at, so I’ve known them all longer than they’ve been mine. They were all in pretty rough shape (& still kind of are 😬). I’ve been working on deworming, vaccinating, and trying to keep them all alive (one died since I got them). Their previous owner didn’t ever do any kind of medical care with them. My question in regards to the photo I attached…this ewe had twins in April, her previous owners took one away from her right away because they wanted it to be a bottle baby, so she raised one lamb and that lamb was rehomed right before I got her, the lamb was still feeding off of this ewe until about a month ago. In June I noticed this girl had mastitis, the previous owner didn’t treat it in any way. I’m wondering what I need to do to try to treat this now? The ewe doesn’t seem off at all, and as you can imagine the swelling & her milk has gone down quite a bit since her baby was rehomed. She’s just on hay and corn (it’s what they were used to eating at their last home so I didn’t change it). Any antibiotics that will help this or is there no helping it at this point? She was in with a ram up until a week ago when he died 😔 so I’m not sure if she’d be pregnant again at this point or not. All of my sheep are just pets, I took them in to try to give them a bit better of a life.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 31, 2021)

HendricksonHomestead said:


> Hi! So I have had this sheep for about 3 weeks, along with 5 others. I work at the farm all of my sheep previously lived at, so I’ve known them all longer than they’ve been mine. They were all in pretty rough shape (& still kind of are 😬). I’ve been working on deworming, vaccinating, and trying to keep them all alive (one died since I got them). Their previous owner didn’t ever do any kind of medical care with them. My question in regards to the photo I attached…this ewe had twins in April, her previous owners took one away from her right away because they wanted it to be a bottle baby, so she raised one lamb and that lamb was rehomed right before I got her, the lamb was still feeding off of this ewe until about a month ago. In June I noticed this girl had mastitis, the previous owner didn’t treat it in any way. I’m wondering what I need to do to try to treat this now? The ewe doesn’t seem off at all, and as you can imagine the swelling & her milk has gone down quite a bit since her baby was rehomed. She’s just on hay and corn (it’s what they were used to eating at their last home so I didn’t change it). Any antibiotics that will help this or is there no helping it at this point? She was in with a ram up until a week ago when he died 😔 so I’m not sure if she’d be pregnant again at this point or not. All of my sheep are just pets, I took them in to try to give them a bit better of a life.
> View attachment 87465


Mastitis is usually a serious infection.  Super high fever... etc....

At this point, the udder is.... odd.....  but not swollen/inflamed looking.

Why is it lumpy?  I would guess scar tissue from the mastitis and sudden weaning????

If you palpate the udder, are any areas hot?  Painful?  If you milk the udder does anything come out? Milk, or puss...or?

I would give a detailed inspection of that udder, answer my questions above... and if the udder is NOT hot, and the ewe shows no signs of pain, and whatever is milked isn't stinky or puss like.... call it good.

If there is strong heat, great pain, or stinky puss... then I would call a vet.

If she is pregnant.....  if she lambs, I would watch VERY closely to make sure that the lamb gets enough milk.  After mastitis it can permanently mess up the udder so she doesn't produce as much. (Not always the case, but a risk).


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 31, 2021)

The udder looks like it is not an active case of mastitis.  Treatment only works when it is active.  You could try a mastitis infusion... like "tomorrow" that they use in cattle... It won't hurt her, but might be difficult to get in the tiny teat ends on a sheep. 
Unless it feels hot, and it doesn't look it, probably just leave it alone.  If she should be pregnant, just be very aware when she lambs, to make sure that there is milk/colostrum.... and if more than one lamb, that each gets at least one good feeding off her even if you have to monitor and put each on... especially if she only has one good side.  
If it is not hot then I would not do much of anything else.  Sometimes if you try to milk them after being dry... for I think you said the lamb was pulled about a month ago?,  then you could cause more problems than not.  Honestly, if she was mine, and it was not hot or swollen, I would leave it be.  You will not change the outcome at this point.... worry about it if she lambs again.


----------

